# April Kneesworth meet



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Well, no sooner has the very well represented March meet gone its time to start thinking about the April meet so with that in mind Wednesday April 14th seems the most obvious date for the normal evening meet back at Kneesworth. That is if guys are OK about it.

I think we need to discuss the future venue of our meets as I feel that we are out growing our present Kneesworth one. I like the pub and I know most are happy with the food, the downside is the size of the car park. With our growing numbers turning out plus other groups meeting there, it is starting to get a bit cramped - all in my opinion of course.

My suggestion is that we meet as per normal at The Red Lion in Kneesworth on the 14th April where we can discuss this face to face rather than try to do this all with text on here as it will become quite messy with all the suggestions which I know you have.

So chaps, tell me what you think. What would you - the Crew members - like to do?

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

14th good for me. It's in the diary.

Clive


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks again for organising yesterdays meet.

Sorry Graham I will not be able to make it for the 14th due to a prior commitment.

Re venue. I agree with your comments in that the car park is quite small and maybe worth considering a move. Maybe to The Cambridge where we met yesterday.

Mayur


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Graham
Not gonna be able to make it as i will be Down Under :lol: sunning myself.

Will try and make May in the A4

Cheers
Bob


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

I shall be largin' it up in Vegas on a stag party that week  , so I won't be able to make it


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I'll try for this one, I hope to back behind the wheel by then 

I haven't driven my TT for two and half weeks know, all I can do is look at it everytime I go out of the front door 

Could you put me down as a possible,, Thank you 

Thanks for the email Graham, that was really sweet of you, Glad to see you all had a good time, just sorry I missed it.

Sam xx


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Graham. It's in the diary, but I'm expecting some major bid work in April, so we'll have to see.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham

count me in m8 

cheers


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

sorry it will have to be a no for me, two hour drive and dont fancy going across london after work! :shock: but ill be back in the summer! 
8) 
Nice one Graham! great one last time


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Should be OK for this meet 

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Anyone know how / why I have tomorrow in my diary for a meet? Did this get scrapped when we did Sunday?

Ta, Clive


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

clived said:


> Anyone know how / why I have tomorrow in my diary for a meet? Did this get scrapped when we did Sunday?
> 
> Ta, Clive


its time to sack your secretary :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Clive - from Graham's original March meeting posting. I guess you still kept the original Wed date as well :?

Norman



clived said:


> Anyone know how / why I have tomorrow in my diary for a meet? Did this get scrapped when we did Sunday?
> 
> Ta, Clive





Love_iTT said:


> I just want to gauge interest in having a meet on a Sunday lunchtime, maybe do without the 17th March Wednesday meet and have it on the 14th or 21st March instead (both Sundays). This might allow a few more people to attend being a Sunday and also it will be daylight in case anyone wants to show off any new mods
> 
> Just a thought - let me know what you think.
> 
> Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

was said:


> its time to sack your secretary :wink:


I know - but she's got great...

...telephone manner.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> Clive - from Graham's original March meeting posting. I guess you still kept the original Wed date as well :?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look - "maybe do without" - I didn't know that my mid month work-night refuge was being ripped away from me with a "maybe"!!! :wink:


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

clived said:


> Anyone know how / why I have tomorrow in my diary for a meet? Did this get scrapped when we did Sunday?
> 
> Ta, Clive


Nothing wrong Clive... you're just learning from me!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

i hope to be there to show off my new sat nav and ICE


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

pgtt said:


> i hope to be there to show off my new sat nav and ICE


Phil, if anyone needs a sat-nav... ! I think you will mess the dead reckoning escapades that you're been famous for :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

I'll be there. Lets hope the netball team are too :roll:

SBJ


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Lets hope the netball team are too :roll:
> 
> SBJ


Didn't fancy yours much Simon :wink:

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm hoping to be there to give you guys a bit of deja vue when a noisy red saloon turns up in addition to all the TTs. :wink:


----------



## popeye64 (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi guys
Sorry i couldn't make the sunday meet, car was in the stealers again! At least they have now fitted me a new clutch & flywheel. Wayside MK did the job, excellent guys up there very courteous and friendly-unlike Hitchin Audi!! Trust me when i say i'll never go to Hitchin Audi again and i discourage anyone in going there, their service dept receptionist (coz that's what he is) has got a massive attitude problem!

Now that's off my chest i hope to be there on the 14th, i'll try and drag along a couple of colleagues from work who now own TT's, one has had is 225 for nearly 2 years, the other has owned his 150 roadster for a week.

Bye for now
Popeye 64
[smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

_ Can you count me in to please, Im feeling much better and Im back behind the wheel ( thanks goodness )

Sam xx_


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Sam

great to hear you back in you TT and on the road again


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

I hope to be able to make this one, if only to keep the number of Amulet red's up :wink:

E


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well done E


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LOL He's putting on a brave face but I'm sure Norm's hurting.
He thought he was gonna get some exclusivity!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ah but it is the ONLY Amulet Roadster


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Sorry guys, but I'm going to have to pull out of this one. I will be up to my neck in finalising my MSc dissertation - draft due on Thursday and final submission on 10th May  But what a summer I'll have 

Have a good time all - and don't drool too much over Tommi 2 

Moley


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Good luck Moley.

It's been a few years since my BSC Hons finals but I can still remember how it felt. I certainly remember the feeling of when all the work is done and the final exam has been taken. What a night!! 

p.s. "Tommi 2" has been christened Sammi. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Blimey, I never got pass my CSE's way back in '65 - I feel so humble now. 

Anyway, now that its been confirmed that I'm a complete and utter thicko, my I remind you all that you should now have washed and cleaned your your cars ready for the meet tomorrow night at The Red Lion at Kneesworth, no concours tomorrow so it doesn't matter if you haven't :wink:

See you all tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol: Graham - I was going to write a complimentary reply but since I know and you know your last post was crap I won't bother! :wink:

How's this for a new excuse for a dirty car - I am just ordering some Swissol/Wax Wizard goodies so until thats done it will have to be a bit grimey :roll:

Does anyone want to buy by remaining Autoglym - Shampoo (about 3 litres), Glass cleaner (about 4 litres), Extra Gloss Protection (about 3 litres)?

I just putting it on here incase someone going might want it. If not I'll put it on the sale forum.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

scoTTy

thats not a very good excuse when you have enough cleaning products for a small nation :roll:

:wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> :lol: Graham - I was going to right a complimentary reply but since I know and you know your last post was crap I won't bother! :wink:


Thats the trouble with you Paul, you always beat about the bush. Why don't you come right out and say what you mean 

And no, thats not a good enough excuse for turning out in a mucky new S4. Just give it a wash at least :wink:

Graham


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Really looking forward to this evening, and now we're on BST a chance to see the TT's in all their glory - and that S4 thingy :wink:

SBJ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Thats the trouble with you Paul, you always beat about the bush.


Who told you that?  :roll: 



Love_iTT said:


> And no, thats not a good enough excuse for turning out in a mucky new S4. Just give it a wash at least :wink:


I'm afraid it's not gonna happen.  
Last night I went out to my private runway to take some video of the car and tonight it's just gonna be a rush to get out of the city, home and then up to Kneesworth before it's the sun's set.

Maybe if I delay half an hour it will be dark enough so you can't tell. :roll:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

CodiTT has just called to send his apologies as he can not make it this evening  work commitments have spoilt his play time 

but he will be online later to chat up 

see you at the next meet mate [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for posting my apologies Was, sorry to miss all the fun guys  but Iâ€™ve only just got home, I knew a while ago it would be touch and go whether I could make it or not :? oh well, thereâ€™s always next time 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Thanks for indulging me guys.

Also thanks for getting me nearly spanked by the big fella who instead of slapping me whilst trying to make his phone call, instead referred to me as "a bloke with a dick the size of a hamsters" all because you all kept wanting me to keep blipping it. :roll:

By the time I got home the mpg was back to a respectful level - 20.1 :roll: but I think a few of you now realise why I'm not too bothered now. 

p.s. Simon, Norman, Clive : I got in trouble on the way home by demonstrating the braking you experienced to Kate. It surprised her (and me!) as she's not as heavy as you three! How do you polish teeth marks out of aluminium trim? :roll: :? :lol:

p.s. Clive - boost gauge looks the works! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Another ace meeting, thanks for organising Graham and everyone making the effort as well.

Good to see Sam in her TT again, I like your parking style  :wink:

The S4 was a true beast, following back to the M11 and where appropriate the loud pedal was pushed and 2 cars behind (roof down  ) I could hear the music from the exhausts  

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks again Graham for another good meet. Just to add to Norman's comments about the S4:
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:     8) 8) 8) 8)     
WOW what a sound that car makes. Standing 5ft behind it as Paul blipped the throttle, has to be one of the wonders of the world, truly awesome, tremendous, awe-inspiring and astonishing.

Next up was a â€˜hot lapâ€™ as a passenger up and down the dual carriageway. Still buzzing from the orchestral harmony of the car park, itâ€™s surprisingly insulated inside the S4, but you can still enjoy the engine/exhaust combination when on throttle. Then thereâ€™s the acceleration which just keeps going and going and going andâ€¦.those brakes!!! Boy do they kill the speed quickly. I was hanging from the seat belt!

I was following Paul to the M11 with my windows down, and despite the wind noise at xxxmph, I could still hear him playing with the throttle :lol:

S4 :!: be afraid, be very afraid 8)

SBJ


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Good to see you all again 

It was a lovely drive out this time, with it still being light. and once I had got over the rather embarassing (sort of ) race with the TT the same colour as mine ( that turned off into the Army B ) I thought the evening went well.

what was that about MY Parking!!! lol I thought it was the other plonkers that couldnt park properly, or was it just me that seemed to attract the ****holes :evil:

How many times did you go around the roundabout WAS !!! lol 

NICE!! S4 :wink: That sound is on parr with my Hubby's Ducati 851, and I love it !! 

Thanks again, see you all soon

take care

Sam XX


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Sorry i couldnt make it. Looks like ScoTTys S4 caused a bit of a stir :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Grrr I missed this, and could easily have made it too!!

Guys, PLEASE let me know when the next one is with a few days notice?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Grrr I missed this, and could easily have made it too!!
> 
> Guys, PLEASE let me know when the next one is with a few days notice?


15th March wasn't enough notice for you Tim?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to all for turning up last night and I think Simon has said it all re Pauls S4, what an awesome machine, I'm pleased for you Paul and Kate - well done to both of you.

As I breifly said last night, we will have the May meeting at the Cambridge Motel (where we had the March meet) but I will put those details up on the May meeting in the events forum shortly.

JampoTT, sorry you missed the meet m8 but I don't think I could have given you much more time to find out :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

It was another good meeting, cheers Graham youâ€™re a star!

Nice to see everybody again,

scoTTy congratulations on your new beast â€¦..dear santa when I grow up I want â€¦â€¦

Clive your boost gusge looks the biz

Sam , I was distracted on the roundaboutâ€¦honest! :wink:

See you all at the next meet


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> what was that about MY Parking!!! lol I thought it was the other plonkers that couldnt park properly, or was it just me that seemed to attract the ****holes :evil:


Sam it was your true TT parking style I was praising :wink: although It was hard to believe that once the transit had gone the Nova driver insited on parking sooo close and squeezing out of his door rather than keep well away from your TT.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Good luck Moley.
> 
> It's been a few years since my BSC Hons finals but I can still remember how it felt. I certainly remember the feeling of when all the work is done and the final exam has been taken. What a night!!


Thanks Paul. Yep, when its all over (which should hopefully be on 10th June after the viva), I am going to be one happy mole 



scoTTy said:


> p.s. "Tommi 2" has been christened Sammi. :roll: :wink:


Hmmm, there's a theme here I think :wink:

Moley


----------

